# Pictures Of Past Pets



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 26, 2019)

Show pics of your passed pets. I'll start with Beaver and Blubber from 1977. Beaver was our first child and Blubber was one great frog that I had before we were married.

We picked Beaver up on Fathers Day 1976 from a breeder in Deale MD. and I got Blubber from a school teacher in Ringwood NJ.a few years earlier.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Aug 27, 2019)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Show pics of your passed pets. I'll start with Beaver and Blubber from 1977. Beaver was our first child and Blubber was one great frog that I had before we were married.
> View attachment 279455
> We picked Beaver up on Fathers Day 1976 from a breeder in Deale MD. and I got Blubber from a school teacher in Ringwood NJ.a few years earlier.


Here is mine and my husband's first dog. His name was Digger. Right after we had our son he died.. he was the sweetest dog ever. If I could I'd bring him back.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2019)

My favorite kitty, Molly. She wasn't very old when she got sick and had to be put to sleep. Very hard to have lost this one:






One of her more endearing qualities was that she played fetch. I would crumple up a piece of paper and toss it across the room. She'd chase after it and bring it back to me so I could toss it again.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Aug 27, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> My favorite kitty, Molly. She wasn't very old when she got sick and had to be put to sleep. Very hard to have lost this one:
> 
> View attachment 279468
> View attachment 279469
> ...


Awh she was a beautiful kitty. I'm sorry you lost her. I can't believe she played fetch. That is just amazing.


----------



## katieandiggy (Aug 27, 2019)

My Iggy. I miss him so much. We lost him April 2019 age 13. 

View attachment 279475


----------



## Sleppo (Aug 27, 2019)

This is our little girl Maddie, we lost her back in 2016 after having her for 8 years, we rescued her from a puppy mill. She had a multitude of health issues being a brachycephalic dog, the biggest was a collapsed larynx which she lived her last 2 years breathing out of a stoma after a tracheotomy. She was the best dog, always under foot and knew when you needed her. She was as loyal as they come.


----------



## Sleppo (Aug 27, 2019)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Show pics of your passed pets. I'll start with Beaver and Blubber from 1977. Beaver was our first child and Blubber was one great frog that I had before we were married.
> View attachment 279455
> We picked Beaver up on Fathers Day 1976 from a breeder in Deale MD. and I got Blubber from a school teacher in Ringwood NJ.a few years earlier.



That's the biggest frog I've ever seen! What an odd couple!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 27, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> My favorite kitty, Molly. She wasn't very old when she got sick and had to be put to sleep. Very hard to have lost this one:
> 
> View attachment 279468
> View attachment 279469
> ...


My youngest son just adopted a cat with the same colors and markings.


----------



## katieandiggy (Aug 27, 2019)

Sleppo said:


> This is our little girl Maddie, we lost her back in 2016 after having her for 8 years, we rescued her from a puppy mill. She had a multitude of health issues being a brachycephalic dog, the biggest was a collapsed larynx which she lived her last 2 years breathing out of a stoma after a tracheotomy. She was the best dog, always under foot and knew when you needed her. She was as loyal as they come.
> 
> View attachment 279478



Bless her. 

I now have a french bulldog puppy and I do worry about the brachycephalic breeds.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 27, 2019)

Sleppo said:


> That's the biggest frog I've ever seen! What an odd couple!


She got bigger and fatter as the years went on.


----------



## Sleppo (Aug 27, 2019)

katieandiggy said:


> Bless her.
> 
> I now have a french bulldog puppy and I do worry about the brachycephalic breeds.



Frenchies have the best demeanor! Given the hurdles we had with her I’d still rescue another. I’m sure you’ve already read this but a few pointers, no collars just harnesses the pressure on their wind pipe isn’t good over time. Keep them cool and don’t let them over heat. They are really are little clowns, enjoy your little one!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 28, 2019)

This is Webster, a six lb ball of energy who liked to swim, even in the ocean! He died in 2003 after developing dizziness, weakness, and loss of balance. I think it was a brain problem. He was 12.



And this is Tinker. We were at a campground, and she would visit other rigs, make herself comfy, then come home. One morning we let her out as usual at 7:30 AM, but she never came home for her afternoon nap. Some folks said a coyote got her, but I don't think so. I think someone took a fancy to her, and just took her with them when they left the park. She was so sociable.






And finally, this was Watson (we still have Sherlock) We adopted him from a shelter, at least some teeth had fallen out, and he was at least 10 years old. We only had him for 3 years, when he became overheated in our little motor home, and it was to much for his damaged little heart.


----------



## katieandiggy (Aug 28, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> This is Webster, a six lb ball of energy who liked to swim, even in the ocean! He died in 2003 after developing dizziness, weakness, and loss of balance. I think it was a brain problem. He was 12.
> View attachment 279499
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Karen

That is exactly what happened to Iggy, he developed Dizziness, loss of balance etc. We were told Brain Tumour was most likely. It was so distressing to see him like that and I was quite selfish keeping him going. I wouldn’t make that mistake again.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 28, 2019)

The black Daschund is Jake. I bottlefed him as a newborn puppy when his mother died during birth. 
He lost a battle with Leukemia at 16 years. he was my first child and happy and playful old man till the end. 

The white lab is Daisy Mae! I got her as a puppy and she lived to be 13. We had to put her down first Monday (8-5) of this month due to a resistant form of Staph. She was a diva dog her whole life and thought she belonged in a gold castle) She did!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 28, 2019)

I don't know why the text didn't come through for Brody...he was naturally obedient, and knew what I wanted. He was a rescue dog from a shelter (as were some others). He was around 2-3 yrs old when we brought him home in 2005.
In 2011, I was walking him, on leash, when my neighbor's pit bull, known to be dog aggressive, was let out of her car unrestrained.
She instantly attacked Brody, putting her teeth into his soft belly and then picking him up and violently shaking him.
Her owner tried to get her off him, but she was determined and kept pulling loose and going back for more.
When the owner finally got her away, Brody had been ripped apart, and died in my arms a few minutes later.
I still cry when I remember how useless I was. I stood at the end of his 6 ft leash and was rooted to the ground, unable to move.
It was by far the most brutal event I have ever personally witnessed.
Here's my boy...


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 28, 2019)

katieandiggy said:


> Hey Karen
> 
> That is exactly what happened to Iggy, he developed Dizziness, loss of balance etc. We were told Brain Tumour was most likely. It was so distressing to see him like that and I was quite selfish keeping him going. I wouldn’t make that mistake again.


Our vet said to try to keep him going. She said sometimes they pull through, and have a few more good years. She said it was a neurological problem, but never mentioned tumor.
It wasn't long (maybe a week?) til he lost consciousness, and died in my arms.
I'm so sorry about Iggy! A traumatic experience for us all. [emoji22]


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 28, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> I don't know why the text didn't come through for Brody...he was naturally obedient, and knew what I wanted. He was a rescue dog from a shelter (as were some others). He was around 2-3 yrs old when we brought him home in 2005.
> In 2011, I was walking him, on leash, when my neighbor's pit bull, known to be dog aggressive, was let out of her car unrestrained.
> She instantly attacked Brody, putting her teeth into his soft belly and then picking him up and violently shaking him.
> Her owner tried to get her off him, but she was determined and kept pulling loose and going back for more.
> ...


That's horrible and very sad. It's not that hard to socialize a dog to act like a normal dog around other dogs and not be aggressive towards them.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 28, 2019)

Turtulas-Len said:


> That's horrible and very sad. It's not that hard to socialize a dog to act like a normal dog around other dogs and not be aggressive towards them.


I agree, but he did nothing to prevent attacks. She had already bitten other dogs, but hadn't killed one.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sleppo said:


> That's the biggest frog I've ever seen! What an odd couple!


Yes a huge frog indeed. I showed it to my husband and he thought it was super cool. What kind of frog?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 29, 2019)

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Yes a huge frog indeed. I showed it to my husband and he thought it was super cool. What kind of frog?


African Bull Frog. She came from the Johannesburg area.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 29, 2019)

This is Me and Doc,The pics were taken a few years apart.


I got Doc in 1962 as a small baby and bottle fed him. He was a great pet that was enjoyed for years. He was never aggressive towards other people or animals. When they held the free rabies clinic in our small town He would get a shot along with all the dogs and get his own tag.From what I understand now is that the shot doesn't work on raccoons but It kept everybody happy back then.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Aug 30, 2019)

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is Me and Doc,The pics were taken a few years apart.
> View attachment 279621
> View attachment 279622
> I got Doc in 1962 as a small baby and bottle fed him. He was a great pet that was enjoyed for years. He was never aggressive towards other people or animals. When they held the free rabies clinic in our small town He would get a shot along with all the dogs and get his own tag.From what I understand now is that the shot doesn't work on raccoons but It kept everybody happy back then.


Awh that is a precious picture. What a cute racoon [emoji4] I had one when I was very young. It had a broken leg when my dad found it and we healed it up and let him go. And yes I'm sure just knowing he got the shot calmed everyone down


----------



## counting (Aug 30, 2019)

I've had and lost many pets over the years- but this was Piper. I lost her last year. She was 20 years old. I got her as a child- she showed up outside our house feral and injured. She was so starved she could barely stand ans was the size of a six week old kitten. She had cuts on her face that looked like she had been grabbed by a hawk.

She was scared of everyone but me and followed me everywhere. She stayed with me all through my childhood, college, moving out on my own, meeting and marrying my husband, and the birth of my first three kids. She was the best good girl there ever was!

I miss her very much. 

This picture is her curled up under the Christmas tree when I was a child!


----------



## wellington (Aug 30, 2019)

Here are two of many. The cat is a Bengal named Benny. Lived to 18 and the dog is a Chinese Shar-Pei named Karashay and she was my very best friend. Lost her back in 1993 and I still miss her a lot. She was one of those dogs that was like my heart and sole. One you get only once in a life time and very few people get to experience a dog like that.


----------

